# Pop Pop Bang!



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Had a bit of a play with the new EcuTek RaceROM 4 this evening...

I like to call it my "POP POP BANG" map :chuckle:

KR R35 GT-R on Ecutek RaceROM 4 "pop pop bang" map! - YouTube






No need to rev the sh1t out of your engine, didnt even go over 5k rpm 

I switched back over to my normal (which is my flat out map  ) near the end.... you can tell the difference.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

That's more aggressive than mine! Did Iain do that map?


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

SVM build, GTC tuned.

Yes indeed! But I don't plan to drive it under load on this map... it's purely for show  Although a quick tweak can tame it down abit and even add it to a separate map mode..


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Ahh ok  

Looks fantastic, thanks for sharing


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like fun! :smokin:

[email protected] my inbox is still empty...:chuckle:


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Another vid... enjoy :smokin:

KR R35 GTR Ecutek RaceROM 4 "pop pop bang" vid 2 - YouTube


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds fantastic,,


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Albert you're making me jealous


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

I like it 

You should come down to one of the clophill meets when they start up again


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Nicce ! Lovin the flames  need to get mine up to stage 4 with DP's this year for sure


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks and sounds SICK mate !!!


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

:chuckle:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds great and I have Ian's toned down version on my car.

A word of caution I've been pulled over by the police on previous cars for P&Bs they don't like it!


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Can a similar thing be done with COBB? Just wondered how to go about it and what sort of prices I should be expecting to pay


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ha ha thats cool, hoping to get pops and bangs added to mine soon


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Sounds great and I have Ian's toned down version on my car.
> 
> A word of caution I've been pulled over by the police on previous cars for P&Bs they don't like it!


I think I'll ask Iain for a more prominent pop and bang map


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Not sure if it is possible on the Cobb, i did ask the question. But best speak to Ben about that...

The traction system on the RaceROM 4 is something else though! All I can say is my car feels much faster on the road now with the Ecutek (although on a dyno it might be identical power), the difference is - instead of losing power to wheel spin, i am now putting it down horizontally


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Sounds great! Can't wait to get this on my car, if I can ever get hold of Ian. Speaking to a unicorn seems more likely though!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

TomS said:


> Sounds great! Can't wait to get this on my car, if I can ever get hold of Ian. Speaking to a unicorn seems more likely though!


I never have a problem, I just ring him


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

I spoke to Ben, and he confirmed this is not possible on Cobb. The only way is to switch to Ecutek. Cant justify the cost of doing that at the moment though


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

Liking this a lot


----------



## riodude (Jan 26, 2014)

*Pops and Bangs ecutek Iain and Ben*

Hello,


Just got my map revised by Ben to have my map 1 (95RON) changed to pops and bangs. Its great for a laugh and kind of interesting. 

I***8217;m sure you have all seen the new A45 AMG or the CLA45 AMG.
Kind of a fan of these cars and might end up getting one as my daily driver.
Now to the main point of what this thread is all about. I've posted a link down below of a review from Steve Sutcliffe from autocar in the uk.

youtube.com/watch?v=x7aFLxZJ8dw

This is a merc so no major pops and bangs, however i am very keen on the race style pop on the up-shifts.
Sounds OK on a 4 cylinder but should sound great on a v6?

Poor Ben is been getting hammered by me with emails but he's kind of busy tuning a heap of R35's at the moment. But maybe Iain can chime in to see if he can implement that feature into the ecutek race rom?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

TomS said:


> Sounds great! Can't wait to get this on my car, if I can ever get hold of Ian. Speaking to a unicorn seems more likely though!


Same for me  Always away or too busy, been trying to ring for last 2-3 weeks enquire about their bellhousing, but now this map


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I rang Iain on Friday, got a call back within 20 minutes. Then at 5.50pm got a courtesy call to check everything was okay and a ROM file update from Dan within 2 hours can't fault that at all. In all honestly for me that goes beyond my expectations! 

E-mails are slow I find but then if someone is e-mailing it's rarely urgent so thats probably why so doesn't take priority over say someone ringing with an issue.

Personally for me if you can't chat face to face then verbal (phone) is the next best option anyway.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Trust me, I've phoned Litchfields at least 6 times last week and everytime told that Iain isn't available and that he'd phone back. I've had a call back once.

Edit:

Scrap that, I've called 10 times looking at my phone history. Anyone would think I'm trying to take money not give it! Feel like a needy girlfriend :chuckle:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Ask to speak to anyone who can help with Ecutek maps


----------



## tranter5 (Apr 8, 2012)

almost popping as much as my old TVR Tamora!


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

more pops and bangs!

R35 GTR in Singapore on EcuTek 4 - Pops and Bangs - YouTube


----------



## Naurulokki (Mar 5, 2014)

Doesnt this anti-lag map destroy your cats (do you have any?) and especially wear the turbos significally faster than "normal use"? Because the raw fuel going trough?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

How exactly do you access this map on the Ecutek. Is it pre-loaded with these maps?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I phoned yesterday and Iain picked up the phone himself..... sure you have the right number?


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

I've got mine booked in for sly's in 2 weeks time for a stage 4 with downpipes and i wasn't going to mod the car. Personally i blame goldgtr35 , ushers99 and mark for last sunday after hearing there cars well i say hear more like deafend i was hooked. Now i can't wait these 2weeks are going to feel like 2months.


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

hi everyone!
im interested in the pop & bang map but just worried about any damage it might cause..
anybody had any issues with turbos or anything mechanically?

thanks


----------



## Karejoca (Mar 5, 2014)

*Pop Pop Bang*

Guys,

anyone know if there have been any further developments with the COBB to have such a map?


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Mine also shoots flames.....But "Eu natural"


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Mine pops and crackles on all the maps lol.. on the 'pop and bangs' map it just has a much more pronounced BANG.. Personally dont like it, way too loud, cool to have as novelty sort of thing.. But i prefer the over-run crackle that is present on all maps  running stage 4.25 + downpipes and non res exhaust - Ecutek V4


----------

